# Uso del condizionale e dell'indicativo per descrivere eventi certi ed incerti



## turtle87crociato

Salve a tutti.


Provo a partire da un esempio, per chiarire il concetto: 

"L'allenatore Tizio riferisce che il calciatore Caio *avrebbe commesso *[_elemento incerto_] il fallo in una sessione di allenamento. *Avrebbe colpito* [_elemento incerto_] il suo compagno Sempronio al volto, e *sarebbe stato allontanato *[_elemento incerto_] dallo stesso allenatore. 
Sempronio prontamente *veniva **medicato* [_elemento certo_] dallo staff.

Contrariamente, il calciatore Mevio sostiene che *sarebbe stato *[_elemento incerto, poiché contrastante con la versione riportata sopra_] lo stesso allenatore a colpire Sempronio al volto, confermando che lo stesso Sempronio prontamente *veniva **assistito *[_elemento certo, poiché coincidente con quanto riportato sopra_] dai medici".

Mi trovo spesso a dover descrivere dei fatti, verificatisi nel passato, caratterizzati da elementi certi e incerti. Come accade anche nell'esempio riportato, espongo gli elementi certi usando l'indicativo e quelli incerti usando il condizionale. Tuttavia,  spesso, così come accaduto sopra,una stessa versione ha contemporaneamente elementi certi ed elementi incerti. E' corretto, da un punto di vista sintattico, o perlomeno elegante, da un punto di vista stilistico, alternare entrambi i modi, talvolta anche nell'ambito di una stessa versione dei fatti? Oppure conviene scegliere solo il condizionale quando almeno uno degli elementi non è certo (e in tal caso, rifacendomi all'esempio, per rendere meglio il concetto, sostituire "veniva medicato" con "sarebbe stato medicato" e "veniva assistito" con "sarebbe stato assistito")?

Ringrazio in anticipo chiunque voglia aiutarmi.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenuto in WRF. 
Be', i modi verbali indicano l'atteggiamento con cui il parlante presenta l'azione espressa nel verbo, e nel tuo caso sono diversi perché anche le azioni descritte e i loro presupposti sono diversi. Potresti usare il condizionale in riferimento alla medicazione/assistenza solo se anche quella fosse un'informazione riportata da terzi e non confermata, perché nel tuo esempio si ricorre al suddetto modo verbale per (Zanichelli):
⇒ riferire una notizia non confermata o di cui si dubita: secondo i giornali i criminali si troverebbero ancora in Italia.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Alla risposta del Nostro, di Necsus _Magno _, volevo aggiungere che è possibile usare anche il tempo futuro. Nella domanda principale si menziona il *Modo indicativo* e il Modo condizionale. No, lo dico al fine di evitare probabili cancellazioni o chissà che cos'altro.

Chiaramente questo tipo di frase, opportunamente modificata, assumerà altri connotati. La useremo quando parleremo di fatti effettivamente svoltisi e, diciamo, storicamente documentati.  Tutto qui. 

S.V


----------



## turtle87crociato

Rinnovando i ringraziamenti ad entrambi gli utenti che mi hanno risposto, integro quanto detto da Necsus a proposito del fatto che il condizionale viene usato per esprimere una notizia non confermata o di cui si dubita. Il mio dubbio, che non esposi a suo tempo semplicemente perché non avevo chiara la reale natura del problema, è il seguente: il tempo condizionale potrebbe essere usato anche se, al posto dell'espressione "secondo i giornali", usassi qualcosa del tipo "i giornali riferiscono che", ottenendo una cosa del tipo: "i giornali riferiscono che i criminali si troverebbero ancora in Italia"? Non so, mi suona insolita come frase e, come già esposi in un'altra discussione, le cui risultanze non ho evidentemente assimilato appieno, io ci ho sempre visto il congiuntivo nella proposizione oggettiva, anche se ipotizzo che forse il congiuntivo nell'oggettiva si usa quando il dubbio è dei giornali, e non di me che scrivo. 

Mi fermo qui, per cercare di semplificare il più possibile la natura del mio dubbio senza aggiungervi sfumature di altre mie perplessità.

Grazie in anticipo a chiunque voglia aiutarmi.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao turtle, non capisco il problema: "Secondo i giornali i latitanti si troverebbero in Italia", "I giornali riferiscono che i latitanti si troverebbero in Italia"... le cose non hanno motivo di cambiare, almeno secondo me (e sempre se ho capito).
Siccome i giornali non ne sono sicuri non riferiscono che i latitanti *si trovano *ancora in Italia. Ne "I giornali sostengono che è dubbio che i criminali *si trovino *ancora in Italia" la frase è diversa, la quasi convinzione (ma col dubbio) che i criminali *si troverebbero *ancora in Italia lascia il posto all'incertezza.


----------



## turtle87crociato

Mi dispiace solo essere stato poco chiaro sinora, chiedo scusa davvero a tutti, ma sono molto confuso e la paura di sbagliare in cose importanti non mi rende sereno nell'esporre la reale natura del mio dubbio. Cercherò di esserlo il più possibile, d'ora in avanti, scusandomi con tutti voi, davvero .

Il problema fondamentale è questo: nel racconto esemplificativo che ha dato il via alla discussione, sono io che riporto parole di terzi (Mevio, Sempronio, etc.) ad avere dei dubbi su quanto essi riportano, non quei terzi stessi, che possono anche essere nel giusto; è proprio questo il punto: io, che non so quale sia la verità, devo riportare come dubbie le parole di altre persone tra cui potrebbe anche esserci la veritá, non lo sappiamo; queste altre persone non hanno, ciascuna limitatamente a quello che dice, dubbi su quanto affermano. Per chiarire ancora di più, vi dico che, nel contesto in cui mi trovo ad operare, ogni persona cerca di esporre i fatti per convincere altre persone che essi siano veri, e quindi non potrebbe mai manifestare dubbi o incertezze su ciò che dice !

Quindi, l'uso del condizionale, così come indicato dal buon Necsus, per esporre fatti incerti vale anche se ad avere incertezze su quanto dichiara Pinco Pallino sia io che riporto le parole di Pinco Pallino, o soltanto se ad avere incertezze su quanto egli stesso dichiara, sia lo stesso Pinco Pallino?

Grazie ad ohbice per il suo intervento, e grazie a chiunque voglia aggiungere la propria opinione.


----------



## ohbice

Non ti preoccupare, scuse non accettate perché ritenute non necessarie. Può essere benissimo un problema del ricevente (io) 
Veniamo al punto, almeno secondo la mia modestissima opinione: se tu hai dei dubbi, si deve capire che i dubbi sono tuoi, giusto? Ma negli esempi che hai fatto finora la cosa non si capisce, o almeno io non la capisco. "Secondo la stampa i latitanti sarebbero ancora in Italia", così come "I giornali sostengono che i latitanti sarebbero ancora in Italia" sono frasi in cui tu sei solo un'amplificatore di un'opinione non tua.
Potresti provare con "I giornali sostengono che i latitanti si trovano ancora in Italia, ma non sono certo questo corrisponda al vero".
La frase "I giornali ritengono che i latitanti siano ancora in Italia" mi mette in crisi, quindi passo la palla a quelli bravi.
Ciao
p


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> La frase "I giornali ritengono che i latitanti siano ancora in Italia" mi mette in crisi, quindi passo la palla a quelli bravi.


Non pretendo certo di appartenere a ''quelli bravi'', ma espongo il mio personale punto di vista:
ohbice centra pienamente il problema quando dice che bisogna capire di chi siano i dubbi..  Di conseguenza, secondo me
-  ''i giornali sostengono (meglio: riportano) che i latitanti sarebbero ancora in Italia'' significa che i giornali lo scrivono, ma non dànno la notizia per certa (cioè anche i redattori hanno dei dubbi, riportando quanto detto da un ''PincoPallino'': il condizionale esprime una sorta di ''discorso indiretto'', ma non dice nulla circa le certezze o meno di ''PincoPallino''; secondo me, il condizionale è corretto sia che PincoPallino fosse sicuro, sia che non lo fosse);
- ''i giornali ritengono che i latitanti siano ancora in Italia'' significa che questa è l'opinione dei giornali (il congiuntivo non esprime dubbi, ma dipende solo dal verbo di opinione ''ritenere'', conformemente alla sintassi.  Equivale a ''secondo loro...'');
- ''i giornali scrivono/dicono che i latitanti si trovano ancora in Italia'' significa che per i giornali la notizia è del tutto certa/assodata.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Nella prima parte della frase che citi, i dubbi non sono dell'allenatore ma sono comunque tuoi, si tratta di dubbi legittimi sulla fondatezza delle notizie riportate, tant'è vero che poi salta fuori una nuova versione sul ferimento, il cui autore "sembrerebbe" essere persona diversa.
Sei TU che ricevi informazioni e che esprimi cose riportate ma che non hai visto con i tuoi occhi.

Il tuo uso del condizionale, per cose che ti sono state riferite ma che non sai per certo, è perfetto.
Ugualmente l'uso dell'indicativo per quello che TU sai per certo.
Hai visto entrare i soccorritori dell'ambulanza, è una certezza parziale ma sufficiente per l'uso dell'indicativo. A maggior ragione se hai visto poi uscire il tizio con un cerotto.

Quello su cui non sarei tanto d'accordo (e nota l'uso del condizionale di cortesia) non è tanto l'uso del modo quanto del tempo.
"Il giocatore _veniva_ medicato."
Perché veniva? L'imperfetto narrativo in un contesto di una cronaca non mi piace molto (intendiamoci, è una questione di stile, grammaticalmente è corretto).
L'imperfetto narrativo, dicevo, fa tanto "verbale di polizia" (com'è stato detto altrove) e suona abbastanza male (per lo meno al mio orecchio).
*"È stato medicato"* va ugualmente bene e suona meglio. Con il passato prossimo, altrettanto buono insieme agli altri condizionali usati.


----------



## turtle87crociato

Grazie a tutti per i vostri preziosi interventi.

In effetti, prenderei in considerazione la prima frase da me scritta, visto che quella sui latitanti l'ho tirata in ballo solo perchè presente sulla guida "Zanichelli", cercando di adattarne il contenuto e le regole ad esso sottese al mio esempio iniziale. Mi scuso del fatto che il considerare la frase sui latitanti abbia potuto generare confusione.
 Di conseguenza, il caso relativo al mio dubbio è proprio quello indicato da quasi.stellar nell'ultimo intervento: sono io che scrivo, in prima persona, ad avere dei dubbi su quanto riferiscono l'allenatore Tizio e il calciatore Mevio e non amplifico i dubbi di questi ultimi semplicemente perchè loro affermano le cose che dicono con certezza. Non a caso, sono io a dover ricostruire la veritá e sia Tizio che Mevio cercano, pur affermando cose tra loro contraddittorie, di imporre una loro veritá. Un po' come succede, o almeno credo, in tribunale, tra due parti in causa che tentano di ricostruire una vicenda a modo loro. 

In sintesi io, che devo ricostruire la veritá, devo indicare due versioni contraddittorie, quindi dubbie, che però Tizio e Mevio affermano come se fossero certe, indipendentemente dal fatto che lo siano o meno.

A quasi.stellar: uso l'imperfetto narrativo proprio in quanto credo che il contesto si avvicini a quello dei verbali di polizia


----------



## quasi.stellar

turtle87crociato said:


> A quasi.stellar: uso l'imperfetto narrativo proprio in quanto credo che il contesto si avvicini a quello dei verbali di polizia


----------



## turtle87crociato

Riprendo questo thread per porre una questione un po' diversa. 

L'aggettivo in questione, che funge un po' da parola chiave della mia richiesta, è "verosimile". In sostanza, tra i fatti che mi vengono riferiti e che non sono certi per me, nel senso che io non posso conoscere nulla di scientifico sulla loro veridicità (io non posso sapere, non avendovi assistito o non potendo consultare fonti ufficiali, quali per esempio potrebbero essere filmati o verbali di autorità, se essi siano veri o falsi), ve ne sono alcuni che appaiono "verosimili", in quanto non in contraddizione con prove od elementi che tendano a negarli, ed altri che, invece, appaiono totalmente dubbi, perché riportati con elementi contraddittori o evidenti imprecisioni. 

Solitamente, faccio precedere la narrazione riportando la fonte, e provo ad esprimere il mio punto di vista, a seconda dell'uno o dell'altro caso, usando l'indicativo (anche senza la predetta "scientifica certezza") o il condizionale. A questo punto, chiedo: indicativo e condizionale possono essere usati, per fatti ai quali, per chi legge, risulta palese che io non abbia potuto assistere, solo per esprimere il punto di vista dello scrivente, o in questo uso, per così dire, "soggettivo" dei due modi verbali c'è qualcosa che non va?

Ringrazio in anticipo chiunque voglia intervenire.


----------



## bearded

turtle87crociato said:


> in questo uso


Per favore fornisci qualche esempio.


----------



## turtle87crociato

> Per favore fornisci qualche esempio.



Chiedo scusa, provvedo subito. 

Premessa: Ha riferito un tale, che chiamerò Antonio, che Luca è caduto; io non ho assistito alla caduta, ed ho appreso della stessa avendo letto una dichiarazione scritta che ha fornito Antonio; tuttavia, non emergono, da altri documenti, inerenti alla caduta, di cui dispongo, elementi che neghino il fatto che Antonio sia caduto. 

Io scrivo: 

Secondo quanto riferito da Antonio, Luca è caduto. 

Da qui la domanda: anche se io non ho assistito alla caduta, e quindi non posso avere certezza del fatto, posso comunque esprimere, con l'indicativo, un mio punto di vista riguardo alla veridicità dell'evento basato sull'assenza di prove contrarie? 
Oppure, indipendentemente dal punto di vista di me che scrivo, se non vi può essere certezza scientifica su un evento, va sempre e obbligatoriamente usato il condizionale, che, invece, almeno attualmente, tendo ad usare se, per esempio, vi siano, nella documentazione di cui dispongo, prove contrarie al fatto che Luca sia caduto?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Turtle.


turtle87crociato said:


> Secondo quanto riferito da Antonio, Luca è caduto.


Cosí ottieni il messaggio che tutto ciò che sai è che A. è certo che L. è caduto, e tu ti limiti a riportarlo. Corretto.
Se invece metti il condizionale, significa che per Antonio ciò non è certo.
Se vuoi indicare che non ritieni verosimile la sua versione serve il congiuntivo:
«Secondo quanto riferito da Antonio, pare che Luca sia caduto [ma io non ci credo, con o senza prove]».


> Da qui la domanda: anche se io non ho assistito alla caduta, e quindi non posso avere certezza del fatto, posso comunque esprimere, con l'indicativo, un mio punto di vista riguardo alla veridicità dell'evento basato sull'assenza di prove contrarie?
> Oppure, indipendentemente dal punto di vista di me che scrivo, se non vi può essere certezza scientifica su un evento, va sempre e obbligatoriamente usato il condizionale, che, invece, almeno attualmente, tendo ad usare se, per esempio, vi siano sono, nella documentazione di cui dispongo, prove contrarie al fatto che Luca sia caduto?


 Qui, intendi dire "aggiungendo qualcosa" o "restando solo sulla frase di esempio"?


Edit: Ciao, Bearded!


----------



## bearded

Non è semplice rispondere alla tua domanda, Turtle, ma ecco il mio modesto parere:



turtle87crociato said:


> Secondo quanto riferito da Antonio, Luca è caduto.


Nel tuo esempio, non è presente esplicitamente l'inizio ''io scrivo che'', però tu ci fai sapere che si tratta di cose che tu scrivi.
Inoltre, in questo esempio sono presenti due verbi (il participio passato 'riferito', ed il passato prossimo ''è caduto)''.
Ora, in generale l'indicativo è il modo dell'obiettività o certezza, ed il condizionale il modo del dubbio o dell'incertezza.
Io intendo ''secondo quanto riferito'' equivalente a ''secondo quanto _è stato _ riferito''.
Bisogna allora distinguere se le certezze o le incertezze sono 1) tue (cioè di chi scrive) oppure 2)di Antonio. Il primo verbo riguarda le opinioni di chi scrive, il secondo quelle di Antonio.

1) Secondo quanto _è stato riferito _da Antonio, Luca è caduto: qui tu che scrivi riporti solo obiettivamente quanto detto da Antonio, e dài per certo il fatto che Antonio abbia riferito la notizia
1a) Secondo quanto _sarebbe stato riferito _da Antonio, Luca è caduto: qui tu che scrivi esprimi incertezza o dubbio sul fatto che Antonio abbia fatto una simile affermazione.
2) Secondo quanto (è stato) riferito da Antonio, Luca _è caduto: _è il tuo esempio iniziale, e lo si può intendere anche nel senso che Antonio è sicuro di quanto afferma
2a) Secondo quanto (è stato) riferito da Antonio, Luca _sarebbe caduto_: significa che Antonio ha un'incertezza/un dubbio sulla caduta di Luca.
Quanto sopra vale per le frasi prese isolatamente.

Se invece successivamente c'è un contesto, le regolette di cui sopra forse non valgono più, perché il contesto può sconvolgere o smentire tutto lo schema:
Es. _Secondo quanto riferito da Antonio, Luca è caduto; in seguito però un testimone oculare del fatto ha affermato che non di caduta si è trattato, bensì della discesa di Luca in un avvallamento del terreno _(qui la certezza iniziale è andata in frantumi);
Es. _Secondo quanto riferito da Antonio, Luca sarebbe caduto, ed in effetti un testimone in seguito ha confermato questa notizia _(qui lo scetticismo iniziale di Antonio è andato in frantumi).

Come vedi, l'applicazione dei modi indicativo o condizionale consente l'espressione rispettivamente di certezza o di dubbio: ma non esistono 'obblighi' in questo campo, e ci si deve regolare in base alla (eventuale) presenza di un contesto.
 Se tu hai dubbi su un fatto e però li vuoi esprimere col modo indicativo, niente lo vieta, ma diventano indispensabili alcune aggiunte o diversi giri di frase, ad es.
_Secondo quanto riferito da Antonio, Luca è caduto; io però non ne sono certo.

Edit: ciao, Dragon!_


----------



## turtle87crociato

Ragazzi, grazie ad entrambi, davvero, ho apprezzato moltissimo i vostri interventi. 

Purtroppo adesso sono dal cellulare, e sono costretto ad essere sintetico nel rispondervi. 

Sull'uso del congiuntivo suggerito da Dragon, mi viene in mente l'episodio che si è verificato a Torino sabato sera, dutante la finale di Champions League. Il cronista, nel raccontare i fatti che, com'è noto, erano pieni di punti oscuri, ha comunque usato più volte il condizionale. Nelle sue frasi, non ha mai fatto uso dell'espressione "secondo quanto riferito da...", ma credo di poter dire, pur non avendone autorità e dal basso della mia ignoranza, che, dato il contesto, che si avvicina di molto al mio, avrebbe potuto usare il condizionale anche se avesse fatto uso dell'espressione che ho riportato tra le virgolette. Tra l'altro, in un precedente intervento di questo thread, l'utente quasi.stellar (intervento n.ro 9) ha suggerito proprio l'uso del condizionale dopo l'espressione "secondo quanto riferito da...", per indicare che il dubbio è del redattore del testo.  

L'uso del congiuntivo, in verità,  mi ha convinto, almeno in generale; tuttavia, in testi che si avvicinano ad articoli di cronaca, a narrazioni giuridiche, a relazioni tecniche, l'uso del congiuntivo è davvero l'unico possibile? La domanda è stupida, lo so, ma a darmi questo dubbio è il fatto che non ricordo, sempre parlando dal basso della mia ignoranza, usi siffatti del congiuntivo.

Per quanto riguarda l'intervento di bearded, non mi pare di aver visto esempi riguardanti l'ipotesi in cui il redattore voglia far emergere, in maniera evidente, il fatto che lui abbia dei dubbi sulla versione fornita da un altro (nel caso in questione, Antonio). Sono talmente stanco da aver sbagliato a capire cose che magari possono emergere dal ragionamento generale condotto? 

Rinnovo i ringraziamenti ad entrambi, pronto per apprendere qualcos'altro. Chiedo nuovamente scusa per il "disordine" di questo intervento,  e chiedo anche scusa per gli eventuali errori che potrei aver commesso. La nostra lingua è meravigliosa, ma più cerco di andare a fondo per scoprirne i segreti, e più mi sembra di vacillare.


----------



## bearded

turtle87crociato said:


> Per quanto riguarda l'intervento di bearded, non mi pare di aver visto esempi riguardanti l'ipotesi in cui il redattore voglia far emergere, in maniera evidente, il fatto che lui abbia dei dubbi sulla versione fornita da un altro (nel caso in questione, Antonio).


L'esempio 2a) si può intendere anche nel senso che il dubbio sia (oltreché di Antonio) anche di chi riporta le sue parole. Inoltre l'esempio finale (con ''io non ne sono certo'') va in questa direzione.  Anche il suggerimento di dragon (con l'aggiunta di ''pare che..'') è molto buono. Altre possibilità, sulla base del tuo esempio, non mi vengono in mente al momento.


----------



## dragonseven

turtle87crociato said:


> Sull'uso del congiuntivo suggerito da Dragon, mi viene in mente l'episodio che si è verificato a Torino sabato sera, dutante la finale di Champions League. Il cronista, nel raccontare i fatti che, com'è noto, erano pieni di punti oscuri, ha comunque usato più volte il condizionale. Nelle sue frasi, non ha mai fatto uso dell'espressione "secondo quanto riferito da...", ma credo di poter dire, pur non avendone autorità e dal basso della mia ignoranza, che, dato il contesto, che si avvicina di molto al mio, avrebbe potuto usare il condizionale anche se avesse fatto uso dell'espressione che ho riportato tra le virgolette. Tra l'altro, in un precedente intervento di questo thread, l'utente quasi.stellar (intervento n.ro 9) ha suggerito proprio l'uso del condizionale dopo l'espressione "secondo quanto riferito da...", per indicare che il dubbio è del redattore del testo.
> 
> L'uso del congiuntivo, in verità,  mi ha convinto, almeno in generale; tuttavia, in testi che si avvicinano ad articoli di cronaca, a narrazioni giuridiche, a relazioni tecniche, l'uso del congiuntivo è davvero l'unico possibile? La domanda è stupida, lo so, ma a darmi questo dubbio è il fatto che non ricordo, sempre parlando dal basso della mia ignoranza, usi siffatti del congiuntivo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'intervento di bearded, non mi pare di aver visto esempi riguardanti l'ipotesi in cui il redattore voglia far emergere, in maniera evidente, il fatto che lui abbia dei dubbi sulla versione fornita da un altro (nel caso in questione, Antonio).


 Continuo a pensare che serva un contesto chiaro su cui discutere, altrimenti continuiamo a girare intorno al problema posto.
Un esempio, fresco fresco, di contesto potrebbe essere il seguente:
"Un uomo avrebbe aperto il fuoco in un'azienda ad Orlando, in Florida, e avrebbe causato almeno 5 morti, anche se il bilancio potrebbe aggravarsi, e alcuni media parlano di 7 morti. Lo afferma la polizia dell'Orange County secondo quanto rende noto la Cnn.", da Usa, uomo apre il fuoco in un'azienda italiana a Orlando: almeno cinque morti.
Nell'articolo in questione abbiamo che i verbi contestualizzanti la “regola delle cinque W” sono tutti al condizionale giornalistico, tranne quelli all'indicativo che sono relegati al contesto del _dove?_.
Personalmente, questo stile di scrittura non mi piace, è orribile e mi infastidisce e mi nausea non poco. Esistono anche altri modi, seppur con un numero superiore di parole. Ormai, sembra che i giornalisti non svolgano piú il loro mestiere e che si limitino a riportare le notizie senza i dovuti approfondimenti.
Una volta, una notizia poteva essere comunicata alle masse anche dopo diverso tempo trascorso dall'evento, perché c'era la premura di essere sicuri di raccontare come davvero si sono svolti i fatti, come davvero si è verificato (termine usato non a caso  ). Oggi, da un po' di tempo a questa parte, c'è un'altra premura, ossia la rincorsa ad essere i primi a dare la notizia, anche senza nessuna conferma, e lasciare --con il loro condizionale-- la responsabilità delle affermazioni ai referenti, i quali ovviamente svolgono solo il loro lavoro e non possono seguire le dicerie di millemila giornalisti e testate giornalistiche per verificare a loro volta la veridicità riportata accanto al loro nome.
Nella frase del tuo esempio, se fosse con il condizionale "... Luca *sarebbe *caduto.", Antonio potrebbe protestare ritenendo di essere stato frainteso, perché lui è sicuro e non l'ha messo in “forse”. E cosí per ogni fonte. Il risultato è che, in questo modo, il giornalismo coi suoi membri vengano man mano ritenuti sempre piú inaffidabili perdendo la loro credibilità, anche perché, con la scusa di aver preso le distanze da quanto riferito, si può scrivere praticamente di tutto e di piú ancora senza la necessaria qualifica di “vero” o “falso”.

Ovviamente, tutto ciò è un parere personale. Comunque, dipende sempre dalla tipologia testuale, dal genere testuale e dalla tematica in oggetto.


Per approfondire ulteriormente, puoi anche vedere nei seguenti siti che trattano l'argomento:
Condizionale l'uso del modo Condizionale
Qualche nota sul condizionale - Materiali didattici di Scuola d'Italiano Roma a cura di Roberto Tartaglione
Emergency /esercizi - materiali didattici di Scuola d'Italiano Roma a cura di Roberto Tartaglione
dubitative, formule in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Il forum SOLO ITALIANO*



> *Non inventate contesti  per poi discutere frasi, costruzioni grammaticali e termini che non sono di uso comune. Attenetevi alla domanda e al contesto iniziali *e, se questi non sono sufficienti a discutere in modo produttivo una questione, richiedete l'intervento di un moderatore. *Non siete obbligati a postare un messaggio in ogni discussione.* Se non avete niente di significativo da aggiungere, passate oltre.



Lasciamo che sia colui che ha posto la domanda a fornire un contesto chiaro.
Limitiamo anche la lunghezza delle risposte, grazie


----------

